# WIN! Free Signature Grand Piano Contest



## SimpleSamSamples (Aug 25, 2020)

We are offering a *free* copy of our Signature Grand Piano ($79.95 value) to anyone who can correctly identify our virtual piano in comparisons to a live, *real* piano.

Listen to 10 short audio excerpts, and if you score 10/10 you will receive our piano for *free*!* We'll even give you a generous *store coupon* just for trying!

*CLICK HERE TO TRY THE CONTEST*





*There is no purchase necessary. Terms and Conditions apply. See website for details.
Winning customers who have already purchased Signature Grand are eligible to receive a store voucher equal to their purchase price.
Signature Grand runs on the FULL version of Kontakt. 

Signature Grand is a 9-foot Steinway Model D recorded in a beautiful hall/scoring stage. The instrument naturally excels in *film* and *classical* applications, but the user is able to craft the sound to be suitable to nearly any style of playing.

What makes our piano *different*? Our instrument is bursting with three-dimensional realism due to a unique sampling and scripting process that captures the beautiful early reflections of the recording space. We captured the magic and emotion of playing a beautiful instrument in a world-class space.


----------



## Kent (Aug 25, 2020)

I only got 70%  most of these were very very close IMO. Thanks for the fun!


----------



## cuttime (Aug 25, 2020)

I got 50%, but it was after I got really mad having to keep trying to log in because this test will not work in SAFARI! Got it to work in Chrome.


----------



## Kent (Aug 25, 2020)

cuttime said:


> I got 50%, but it was after I got really mad having to keep trying to log in because this test will not work in SAFARI! Got it to work in Chrome.


yeah I had to use Firefox myself


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Aug 25, 2020)

cuttime said:


> I got 50%, but it was after I got really mad having to keep trying to log in because this test will not work in SAFARI! Got it to work in Chrome.


Thanks for trying and sorry for the trouble with Safari. We'll try to look into why that might be happening with some versions of Safari.


----------



## BenG (Aug 25, 2020)

Wow, this was really tough! Great job and great sounding piano


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 25, 2020)

cuttime said:


> I got 50%, but it was after I got really mad having to keep trying to log in because this test will not work in SAFARI! Got it to work in Chrome.




I can’t log in using Opera,I will have to try Chrome .


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Aug 25, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> I can’t log in using Opera,I will have to try Chrome .


We've tried testing with Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and Safari, and it is possible there might be some cookie-related browser settings that cause problems in some versions of Safari and Opera. Overall, Chrome seems to be the most solid. Sorry for the hiccups in this!


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 25, 2020)

Didn't work for me. I finished early and there's no enter button? Then when the time ran down, it said error. 

I already own this, so no big deal.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Aug 26, 2020)

6/10. Loved the songs you used for the shootout especially the Thomas Newman one. Great sounding Piano. I think i mainly clocked the one's i did from the Stereo imageing.


----------



## MariGea (Aug 26, 2020)

Super fun test! Scored 60%, very nice examples. Thanks for 35% discount!


----------



## CGR (Aug 26, 2020)

That was fun. 7/10 for me. Some of the shorter excerpts were hard to pick without hearing more.
Very impressive work Simple Sam!


----------



## Uiroo (Aug 26, 2020)

3/10, I really thought I was better at guessing this.
Good advertisement guys!

was the discount sent by mail? Didn't receive any. And can't open up the page with the result.


----------



## Rob (Aug 26, 2020)

8/10 for me... it'd be nice, when it's done, to know which ones were wrong. Nice test btw


----------



## yiph2 (Aug 26, 2020)

Rob said:


> 8/10 for me... it'd be nice, when it's done, to know which ones were wrong. Nice test btw


They probably won't want to do it, as people will just enter with a different email and change their answers


----------



## Rob (Aug 26, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> They probably won't want to do it, as people will just enter with a different email and change their answers


yes, but once the contest is over there's no reason not to reveal the results


----------



## yiph2 (Aug 26, 2020)

Rob said:


> yes, but once the contest is over there's no reason not to reveal the results


Yea that would be a good idea


----------



## Germain B (Aug 26, 2020)

6/10 too. I was pretty confident for few of them but now I really have no idea if I was listening for the right things. That was fun.


Uiroo said:


> was the discount sent by mail? Didn't receive any. And can't open up the page with the result.


Yes, it's on the result page...If you ask, they might give it to you.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Aug 26, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> 3/10, I really thought I was better at guessing this.
> Good advertisement guys!
> 
> was the discount sent by mail? Didn't receive any. And can't open up the page with the result.


Thanks for participating... we just PM'd you info.


----------



## Zamenhof (Aug 26, 2020)

Great idea! I didn't have the best listening conditions, but still scored 7 out of 10. What a brilliant way to demonstrate the realism of Signature Grand.

Recently, I tried something similar myself. I let seven of my favorite piano libraries record the same excerpt, randomized them and made a quiz for myself. I correctly identified them all except two. But it was surprisingly easy.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Aug 26, 2020)

Zamenhof said:


> Great idea! I didn't have the best listening conditions, but still scored 7 out of 10. What a brilliant way to demonstrate the realism of Signature Grand.
> 
> Recently, I tried something similar myself. I let seven of my favorite piano libraries record the same excerpt, randomized them and made a quiz for myself. I correctly identified them all except two. But it was surprisingly easy.


Yes, I think it's really important to do blind tests with gear and libraries. I often catch myself letting my own confirmation biases influence how I perceive and choose gear especially...


----------



## Germain B (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah, same story with subtle mix tweaking. I like to close my eyes and click many time on the bypass button until I don't know if my last added EQ or whatever is on or off.
Just after this little test I saw Nahre Sol's last video on Youtube in which she shows her process to record a piano, comparing different mics.

Looking forward for the correct answers with a second opportunity to listen to it.


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Aug 29, 2020)

Rob said:


> yes, but once the contest is over there's no reason not to reveal the results


Yes, we will definitely reveal the results. We might not send unsolicited results to everyone who took the test, because we don't want it to be too spammy, but we will post the results and figure out a way for people to see their detailed test results if they want to


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Aug 31, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> We are offering a *free* copy of our Signature Grand Piano ($79.95 value) to anyone who can correctly identify our virtual piano in comparisons to a live, *real* piano.
> 
> Listen to 10 short audio excerpts, and if you score 10/10 you will receive our piano for *free*!* We'll even give you a generous *store coupon* just for trying!
> 
> ...



Just a reminder, there is *ONE* day left in the contest! Contest will end September 1st @ 11:59 PM PST. We have had a few winners, so take a shot at it! It takes less than 10 minutes!

*CLICK HERE*


----------



## MusicStudent (Aug 31, 2020)

60%, just better then a pure guess. Some actually were a pure guess!


----------



## pmcrockett (Aug 31, 2020)

8/10. This is a really fun way to promote a library!


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who participated in the contest and congratulations to the three winners who scored 10/10!
We have posted a results video that covers each question, as well as an explanation of some differences between the pianos that we listened for. If you would like to view your individual results, please email [email protected]


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 16, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Thanks to everyone who participated in the contest and congratulations to the three winners who scored 10/10!
> We have posted a results video that covers each question, as well as an explanation of some differences between the pianos that we listened for. If you would like to view your individual results, please email [email protected]




I remember getting 9/10...so close..then I bought it. lol XD


----------



## SimpleSamSamples (Nov 16, 2020)

Peter Satera said:


> I remember getting 9/10...so close..then I bought it. lol XD


Yes, Peter, you were actually among the very few who scored 9/10. Also very difficult!


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 16, 2020)

SimpleSamSamples said:


> Yes, Peter, you were actually among the very few who scored 9/10. Also very difficult!



It's an awesome piano!


----------

